# Mẹ nên làm gì để phòng ngừa cảm lạnh cho bé



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (2/1/19)

Trẻ nhỏ có sức đề kháng và hệ thống miễn dịch còn yếu chính là đối tượng dễ bị cảm lạnh khi thời tiết thay đổi hay vào mùa đông. Cảm lạnh là tên gọi chung của bệnh nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp, gây ra bởi virus. Đi kèm với đó là các triệu chứng như sổ mủi, nghẹt mủi, hắt hơi liên tục thì có thể bé đã bị cảm lạnh.





​
Nguyên nhân khiến bé bị cảm lạnh khi môi trường xung quanh có chứa virus gây bệnh, đặc biệt trong mua đông và các bé độ tuổi đi học mẫu giáo. Vì vậy bố mẹ cần ghi nhớ một số điều sau để phòng ngừa cảm lạnh cho bé.

*Giữ vệ sinh*
Mẹ nên lau dọn nhà cửa sạch sẽ, đặc biệt những vật dụng, đồ chơi mà bé hay sử dụng. Với các em bé sơ sinh, mẹ hãy yêu cầu mọi người rửa tay sạch trước khi chạm vào trẻ, bởi ai cũng đều có thể mang mầm bệnh trên tay. Việc rửa tay sạch giúp giảm thiểu số lượng vi khuẩn tiếp xúc vào cơ thể bé. Các bé đang trong độ tuổi khám phá, mẹ cũng nên cho bé rửa tay thường xuyên bằng xà phòng.

Mẹ cũng có thể sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để tắm cho bé giúp loại bỏ vi khuẩn trên da, giúp giữ âm cơ thể và phòng chống cảm cúm hiệu quả.

*Hạn chế đưa bé đến nơi công cộng*
Đưa bé ra ngoài dạo chơi thưởng thức không khí trong lành hoàn toàn khác với việc đến những nơi công cộng, nơi có rất nhiều người tụ tập. Các bác sĩ nhi khoa khuyên rằng, bố mẹ nên giữ bé sơ sinh tránh xa đám đông, một số loại virus gây ra triệu chứng cảm lạnh ở người lớn và trẻ em có thể đe dọa tính mạng trẻ như virus RSV.

Để an toàn hơn khi đưa trẻ ra ngoài mẹ nên sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu thoa vào quần áo và khăn quấn cổ để giúp ngăn chặn virus và vi khuẩn lây bệnh tiếp xúc với cơ thể bé cùng với đó là tránh gió và cảm lạnh.

*Giữ nhiệt độ cơ thể bé ổn định*
Khi cảm thấy cơ thể bé bị lạnh, mẹ cần cho bé mặc thêm áo, bôi tinh dầu tràm, dầu khuynh diệp... và giữ cho nhiệt độ cơ thể bé ổn định, tuy nhiên cũng không ủ ấm quá mức làm bé ra mồ hôi cũng gây cảm lạnh.

Đi tất khi ngủ là một thói quen tốt mà mẹ nên tập cho bé. Ở lòng bàn chân có huyệt dũng tuyền đã được Đông y ghi nhận có ý nghĩa rất lớn trong việc bảo vệ và tăng cường sức khỏe. Khi đi ngủ, mẹ cần đảm bảo giữ ấm ngực, lưng, bụng, bàn chân của bé.

*Tiêm phòng đầy đủ*
Trẻ trên 7 tháng có thể tiêm vắc xin cúm để phòng ngừa một số chủng cúm, trong đó có cảm lạnh do virus. Tuy nhiên, trẻ vẫn có thể bị cúm dù đã tiêm phòng, virus cúm có vô số chủng loại. Việc tiêm vắc xin sẽ ngăn ngừa các chủng cúm trẻ mắc phải không kết hợp với các chủng có trong vắc xin khiến tình trạng bệnh nặng thêm.

*Tăng cường chế độ dinh dưỡng*
Mẹ nên cho bé ăn nhiều thực phẩm dinh dưỡng, trái cây và rau xanh giàu vitamin để tăng sức đề kháng, hạn chế ăn các thực phẩm lạnh. Bạn hãy cho trẻ uống nhiều nước, mọi cơ quan trong cơ thể đều cần đến nước để hoạt động tốt hơn. Đối với trẻ trên 12 tháng tuổi, mẹ nên cho bé uống 1 ly mật ong vào mỗi buổi sáng, mật ong có chứa chất bioactivators làm khả năng miễn dịch của cơ thể.

*Trẻ bú sữa mẹ*
Sữa mẹ chứa kháng thể sẽ giúp xây dựng hệ thống miễn dịch và bảo vệ trẻ khỏi bệnh. Ngay cả khi trẻ bị bệnh, kém ăn thì cũng vẫn nên duy trì nguồn sữa mẹ để tăng khả năng chống chọi với vi khuẩn, giúp trẻ chiến đấu với bệnh dễ dàng hơn, nhanh khỏi hơn.
Để cập nhật thêm kiến thức các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

